# OHHHH!!! That's why there was no report for below the dam..



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Did everything I know to do. few catfish sunday. Caught 3 lost 3 in about 5 hours.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I drive over the bridge often and it has been a long time since I have even seen a fisherman,
Oh for the good old days!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Some people would complain if they were hung with a brand new rope! LOL
You guys have been tearing up the fish in the lake BECAUSE there has not been a gully washer rise on the river in many moons.
So don't complain about the tail race unless you are ready to give up the WB/striper/big blues in the lake to get some WB/striper/big blues below the dam.
This may be Mother Natures way of weaning us off the tai race because when the actual power house work starts the bridge will be the new "cable"


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Figured i would be the Guinea Pig*

I knew nobody reported below the dam in a while. Figured I would go try it. I should of posted one of my old pics of below the dam of full limits (Just for experimental purposes) to see how many people would be there this weekend. Actually I wouldn't been able to sleep at night. Anyway, gonna go up this weekend. like to try for some winter crappie.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Been watching NOAA and it looks like there is surely some water coming over.
Wanted to go this afternoon, but had to make a midnight run to Austin for work, so slept in. BUT, I'll be there early in the morning! 
Going to be on the cool side, but the moving water and some nice Blue's will keep the old blood warm.

Holler at me if you're there.......17.5 Grizzly Alum. / Merc. tiller / floatation pods / yellow rain suit!!!

Mike


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

4000 cfs coming through the gates now, that could be a game changer. 
More rain/water to come and a decent discharge for a for days could make for some good fishing below the dam.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

What makes the fishing better? Do the fish flow through the dam and populate below the dam or is it the water activity that attracts the fish?


Sent from the far reaches of outerspace.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

You can keep up with it a little easier if you want with my website
TexasRiverData.com


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Great Site.....Thanks.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I drive over the bridge often and it has been a long time since I have even seen a fisherman,
> Oh for the good old days!
> 
> My boys and I were there on dec.07 for the first time since our little girl arrived (aug 20) but no white or striper. We only caught 2 limit on catfish. Two gates was good but not enough water. Look like 5 gates will be very good for this week.


----------

